

From The Network Computer to Cloud Computing - A Short History - pitchups
http://arunshroff.com/2010/11/08/from-network-pcs-to-cloud-computing-a-perspective/

======
quesst
What surprised me most was the key role that some Microsoft innovations - like
ActiveX played in making cloud computing possible.

